# 2003 f350 foglight wiring question



## fiveindrive (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, Can't find this answer in the posts :crying: , so I figured I'd post it and see what you think. My son recently bought a 2003 f350 SD 5.4l, 37,000 with tow hooks and foglights. Didn't come with a manual, getting him a Haynes now, but he needs some wiring specs cause the fogs won't come on. He was going to try the fuses but box has some empty spaces and without the manual, no clue as to whether the fuses are just missing, missing for a reason, or some wire is kinked or bad. Any suggestions? All other lights including hazard work fine. No plow on it.

I drive a Dodge 1500, husband a Chevy 1500, 3 sons drive a Ford Ranger, a Ford f250 and now this one has the f350.  Haven't owned a Ford myself since my early plowing days in an 85 f250, so have no suggestions for them. Can you help? Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you pull the light knob out that's what turns mine on.


----------



## fiveindrive (Sep 9, 2006)

*2003 f350 Foglight wiring ?*

I just called him with your suggestion. He says that his truck has a turn knob for the lights not a pull out. Thinks that type was discontinued in 98 or thereabouts. Also, asked him to look for any switch or other operational type thing on or behind dash or floor, but nothing so far. 
Could his turn knob also pull out a little like one of my Dodge's did to set the radio and clock? I don't want to go over there and break it, but it might be worth a shot! Thanks, though, for your quick response. Cathy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just tried mine it's an 02. Make sure truck is on. Turn switch to parking lights or head lights and pull out should go on.


----------



## fiveindrive (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, Son says won't pul out. Guess I'll have to go over there and start touching stuff! When I saw it last week, inside looks like my Ram, so there's gotta be something he's not doing or finding. Thanks again for your advice. The Mother


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

On my '01 F250, you have to have truck running, turn the lights past the parking light to the regular lights and then pull out. Make sure that the bright lights are not on as the fogs don't come on with the brights. So, go all the way to the right on the dial and pull out towards you.


----------



## fiveindrive (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, here's what happened. Borrowed an 05 manual, copied the picture of the lightknob, went to a local Ford dealership and had the salesman show me how to do it- knob has 4positions and when it's pulled out, a light comes on on the panel indicating the fogs are now on. Problem is his truck doesn't have this lightdial setup, just a basic lightdial with 3 positions.There is a fuse in the fusebox foglight position. Found no switch anywhere to indicate they're aftermarket fog lamps, and dealer says he has no clue, either.
Is it possible that they were installed at the factory and never wired up? No Haynes manual is available for 2003-06 to check schematics. Anyone know how to solve this? Thanks.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well I am confused! You could find any place where there might have been an aftermarket fog light switch installed and then later removed? Are there any drill holes anywhere? Do the fogs look aftermarket or like the ones that you see on Fords? These are what the stock ones look like on my '01.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Maybe somebody hung em on there for looks!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wouldn't be the first time I have heard of that. A guy down the street from me has 6 really nice KC lights on a bar on top of his Blazer, but there are no wires to them. He got them from the junkyard that way. They are just for looks. The wires are just completley gone on them!


----------



## fiveindrive (Sep 9, 2006)

*03 foglights*

Nice looking truck, First Time Out ! Yup, his are in the same place with no holes, switch, relay or wiring anywhere inside. He's a carpenter, so he's gone most of the day and driving around looking at locking toolboxes and caps for his 350 after hours.
I had a Suburban once that had the windshield wipers on a toggle switch-thought it might be kinda the same setup, but NOOOOH!!! Nice, clean, hole free dash and underdash. One plug and wire hanging,(2 inch wide female like a computer hookup wire) but he says that's the truck diagnostic plug in.  
Guess we'll have to go with "put in for show" on this one until he has more time. Maybe buying a wiring harness or at least looking at one might help him figure it out.
Thanks, guys for your responses. Cathy


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment. It is in great shape for an '01. I would agree that they might be there just for show, but I wouldn't know why. They are stock lights. Nothing real great about them.


----------

